# Just a thought....



## Saisha (Aug 27, 2014)

Be gentle on yourself....

View attachment 10460281_707020359378691_4622108829600469218_n.jpg


----------



## Saisha (Aug 27, 2014)

And one more for today....

View attachment 10622746_719084164838977_7037320938621370671_n.jpg


----------



## ed1980 (Aug 28, 2014)

Saisha,

I believe you have raisen some interesting points in heee. It made me think ..... is there an actual difference between self steem and sense of superiority or are they one and the same thing? I don't know, it is just that I feel that liking what you see in the miror can be a grewt thing while this sense of superiority perhaps can mean the inability to "walk in other people's shoes. What I do know is that I have definetely loved those quotes. Thank you!


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 29, 2014)

Saisha, I wanted to rep you but I was unable. Still, I love the idea of this thread and if it weren't so late in the evening (or rather, early morning) I'd contribute and will, in the future. Thanks.


----------



## prplecat (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## superodalisque (Sep 1, 2014)

this is a great idea for a thread to cheerlead and to make each other say hmmmm  

View attachment 1375283_10152309486609007_5108159257972466424_n.jpg


----------



## superodalisque (Sep 2, 2014)

for all my friends who i know are UNSTOPPABLE!  

View attachment 10636326_1540783079466430_5224438272320900701_n.jpg


----------



## superodalisque (Sep 2, 2014)

fat folk are trying to be black swans, living well and in beauty no matter what society has to say about it. we are the unexpected change. *you are that single black swan that disproves every assumption society has made and your existence changes the world. :
*

* black swan theory:

Black swan events were introduced by Nassim Nicholas Taleb in his 2001 book Fooled By Randomness, which concerned financial events. His 2007 book The Black Swan extended the metaphor to events outside of financial markets. Taleb regards almost all major scientific discoveries, historical events, and artistic accomplishments as "black swans"—undirected and unpredicted. He gives the rise of the Internet, the personal computer, World War I, dissolution of the Soviet Union, and the September 2001 attacks as examples of black swan events.[3]

The phrase "black swan" derives from a Latin expression; its oldest known occurrence is the poet Juvenal's characterization of something being "rara avis in terris nigroque simillima cygno" ("a rare bird in the lands and very much like a black swan"; 6.165).[4] In English, when the phrase was coined, the black swan was presumed not to exist. The importance of the metaphor lies in its analogy to the fragility of any system of thought. A set of conclusions is potentially undone once any of its fundamental postulates is disproved. In this case, the observation of a single black swan would be the undoing of the logic of any system of thought, as well as any reasoning that followed from that underlying logic.*


----------



## Saisha (Sep 2, 2014)

Posted elsewhere but definitely belongs here - (apologies in advance for some of the language) - interesting article on relationships:

http://markmanson.net/fuck-yes/


----------



## Saisha (Sep 3, 2014)

I love this....
View attachment 10600637_633198416794152_7219481383008809747_n.jpg


----------



## Saisha (Sep 4, 2014)

.......

View attachment 10523860_648613211919339_11422335013144095_n.jpg


----------



## Saisha (Sep 6, 2014)

For Women....

_Warning: F-Bombs ahead!_

This is for the women who don’t give a fuck.

The women who are first to get naked, howl at the moon and jump into the sea.

The women who drink too much whisky, stay up too late and have sex like they mean it.

The women who know they aren’t sluts because they enjoy sex, but human beings with a healthy sexual appetite.

The women who will ask you for what they need in bed.

This is for the women who seek relentless joy; the ones who know how to laugh with their whole souls.

The women who speak to strangers because they have no fear in their hearts.

The ones who wear “night make up” in the morning or don’t own mascara.

The women who know their worth, who plant their feet and roar in their brilliance.

The women who aren’t afraid to tell a man to get the fuck out of her heart if he doesn’t honour her heart.

This is for the women who rock combat boots with frilly skirts.

The women who swear like truck drivers.

The women who hold the people who harass or wrong them with fierce accountability.

The women who flip gender norms and false limitations the bird and live to run successful companies giving “the man” a run for his name.

The ones who don’t find their success a compliment just because they have a vagina.

Women like Gloria Steinem who, when she was told, “We want a writer, not a woman. Go home,” kept writing anyway.

This is for the women who drink coffee at midnight and wine in the morning, and dare you to question it.

For the women who open doors for men and are confident enough to have doors opened for them.

Who use “no” to be in service for themselves.

Who don’t give a damn about pleasing the world, and do sweetly as they wish.

For the superheroes—the single moms who work three jobs to make it. I salute your resilient, cape-flapping, ambitious selves.

This is for the women who throw down what they love, and don’t waste time following society’s pressures to exist behind a white picket fence.

The women who create wildly, unbalanced, ferociously and in a blur at times.

The women who know how to be busy and know how to plant their feet in the earth and get grounded.

These are the women I want around me.

http://www.elephantjournal.com/2014/08/this-is-for-the-women-who-dont-give-a-fck-adult/


----------



## Saisha (Sep 7, 2014)

The Invitation

By Oriah Mountain Dreamer



It doesn’t interest me what you do for a living.

I want to know what you ache for,

And if you dare to dream of meeting

Your heart’s longing.



It doesn’t interest me how old you are.

I want to know if you will risk looking like a fool

For love, for your dream,

For the adventure of being alive.



It doesn’t interest me what planets are squaring your moon.

I want to know if you have touched the center of your own sorrow,

If you have been opened by life’s betrayals,

Or have become shriveled and closed from fear of further pain.



I want to know if you can sit with pain,

Mine or your own,

Without moving

To hide it or fade it or fix it.



I want to know if you can be with joy,

Mine or your own,

If you can dance with wildness

and let the ecstasy fill you to the tips of your fingers and toes

Without cautioning us to be careful, be realistic,

or to remember the limitations of being human.



It doesn’t interest me if the story you are telling me is true.

I want to know if you can disappoint another to be true to yourself,

If you can bear the accusation of betrayal and not betray your own soul.

I want to know if you can be faithless and therefore be trustworthy.



I want to know if you can see beauty

Even when it is not pretty every day,

And if you can source your life

From its presence.



I want to know if you can live with failure,

Yours and mine,

And still stand on the edge of a lake and shout to the silver of the full moon,

“Yes!”



It doesn’t interest me to know where you live or how much money you have.

I want to know if you can get up after the night of grief and despair,

Weary and bruised to the bone,

And do what needs to be done for the children.



It doesn’t interest me who you are, how you came to be here.

I want to know if you will stand

In the center of the fire with me

And not shrink back.



It doesn’t interest me where or what or with whom you have studied.

I want to know what sustains you

From the inside

When all else falls away.



I want to know if you can be alone

With yourself,

And if you truly like the company you keep

In the empty moments.


----------



## Saisha (Sep 14, 2014)

....

View attachment beautiful people.jpg


----------



## Puddles (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## prplecat (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## Puddles (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## superodalisque (Sep 17, 2014)

i love this bit of clarity 

View attachment 10457805_764017050322462_5972340341763824288_n.jpg


----------



## superodalisque (Sep 20, 2014)

sometimes it's good to question anyone who says they love your body if they claim it is "flawed" even yourself 

View attachment 10606396_828473410524698_2459038337294439539_n (1).jpg


----------



## lille (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## Puddles (Sep 21, 2014)

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=116564&stc=1&d=1411327985 

View attachment 10310998_10202172885958349_466731444658652827_n.jpg


----------



## Puddles (Sep 23, 2014)

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=116608&stc=1&d=1411496901 

View attachment 10347098_10152728868097188_8406472867973637100_n.jpg


----------



## Puddles (Sep 23, 2014)

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=116609&stc=1&d=1411504290 

View attachment 10603359_10152765486028628_309146723931203961_n.jpg


----------



## Gordi (Sep 23, 2014)

Puddles said:


> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=116609&stc=1&d=1411504290



Really like that quote! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Puddles (Sep 24, 2014)

Gordi said:


> Really like that quote! Thank you for sharing!



You are most welcome, glad you liked it!


----------



## Puddles (Sep 24, 2014)

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=116610&stc=1&d=1411531859 

View attachment 1521858_10152180206371148_201434187876469695_n.jpg


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Sep 24, 2014)

So be careful what you ask for.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Sep 24, 2014)

Give someone enough rope and they will hang themselves.

(I realize that sounds mean and cynical but it's proving true in my lie right now and the end result will likely be a good thing for me.)


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Sep 24, 2014)

ScreamingChicken said:


> Give someone enough rope and they will hang themselves.
> 
> (I realize that sounds mean and cynical but it's proving true in my lie right now and the end result will likely be a good thing for me.)



Let it sound however it will: there is much pleasure in the _schadenfreude_ of watching a truly evil person's inevitable self-destruction.


----------



## Puddles (Sep 24, 2014)

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=116616&stc=1&d=1411614281 

View attachment 10665140_741174609289368_361560132919119546_n.jpg


----------



## Puddles (Sep 24, 2014)

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=116617&stc=1&d=1411614372 

View attachment 10157241_741666039240225_264805858180430877_n.jpg


----------



## Amaranthine (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## Cobra Verde (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## Saisha (Sep 26, 2014)

Speaking of fertilizer....


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Sep 26, 2014)

Better yet, plant your own garden and get somebody else to do the weeding and turn over the compost heap (Genesis 2:8).


----------



## Puddles (Sep 27, 2014)

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=116650&stc=1&d=1411830732 

View attachment 10670122_10205021223479535_3774160182342328517_n.jpg


----------



## prplecat (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## prplecat (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Puddles (Sep 29, 2014)

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=116688&stc=1&d=1411966104 

View attachment 1743566_10152737187997188_1797625231835002969_n.jpg


----------



## Puddles (Sep 29, 2014)

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=116689&stc=1&d=1411966144 

View attachment 10385489_10202737829348817_2216811188968809685_n.jpg


----------



## prplecat (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## superodalisque (Sep 30, 2014)

If a man loves a woman's soul he'll end up loving one woman, 

but if he just loves a woman's body or face all the women in the

world won't satisfy him.


----------



## Amaranthine (Sep 30, 2014)

prplecat said:


>



Like putting a nice quote on a completely absurd image? 


Really, I like the quote; I agree completely. But what relevance could that picture possibly have? Why does it even exist?!


----------



## prplecat (Sep 30, 2014)

Sorry to disappoint. I made another one just for you.




[/url]via Imgflip Meme Maker[/IMG]


----------



## Amaranthine (Sep 30, 2014)

prplecat said:


> Sorry to disappoint. I made another one just for you.


----------



## Puddles (Oct 1, 2014)

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=116716&stc=1&d=1412138835 

View attachment 10306638_579211475528331_2508087744641212314_n.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 1, 2014)

A personal favorite 

View attachment 1452280_718905791478183_9220154886371371733_n.jpg


----------



## superodalisque (Oct 2, 2014)

fat folk you are seen. you are unforgettable. use that gift! 

View attachment 10609415_10152500593527585_5452417982380543410_n.jpg


----------



## Gordi (Oct 2, 2014)

superodalisque said:


> If a man loves a woman's soul he'll end up loving one woman,
> 
> but if he just loves a woman's body or face all the women in the
> 
> world won't satisfy him.



So true and explains so much!!


----------



## Saisha (Oct 3, 2014)

Someone, some where, may need reminding of this....
View attachment angel.jpg


----------



## superodalisque (Oct 5, 2014)

i like this one too 

View attachment 10703933_10152555743117819_3160832950870700211_n (1).jpg


----------



## Saisha (Oct 6, 2014)

Old statement but I like the image -

View attachment curves.jpg


----------



## Saisha (Oct 8, 2014)

........
View attachment soul.jpg


----------



## Saisha (Oct 11, 2014)

This one's good!
View attachment 10445500_688448304563988_2760167741716897076_n.jpg


----------



## Saisha (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## superodalisque (Nov 12, 2014)

I really love this thread 

View attachment 1012287_10152097261588681_1455925943_n (2).jpg


----------



## Saisha (Nov 14, 2014)

This speaks so strongly to me....
View attachment 10421114_592593550868094_623591506668242457_n.jpg


----------



## superodalisque (Nov 23, 2014)

ScreamingChicken said:


> Give someone enough rope and they will hang themselves.
> 
> (I realize that sounds mean and cynical but it's proving true in my lie right now and the end result will likely be a good thing for me.)



no not cynical at all because in the end the truth always manages to play itself out. truth is positive because it's something you can really base your life on.


----------



## superodalisque (Nov 23, 2014)

just one more reason to love Meryl Streep: 

View attachment 1897739_10152494458557945_7920293910137666660_n.jpg


----------



## superodalisque (Dec 8, 2014)

a good one I saw tonight 

View attachment 10846452_391390201025928_1309372940214493858_n.jpg


----------



## Sunshine_Fette (Dec 12, 2014)

I love this 

View attachment confidence-feel-beautiful-life-quotes-sayings-pictures.jpg


----------



## Saisha (Dec 18, 2014)

<3 this

View attachment 10685515_1822033541269241_6406455032330634942_n.jpg


----------



## superodalisque (Dec 18, 2014)

absolutely love that ^^^


----------



## superodalisque (Dec 26, 2014)

one to think on 

View attachment 1455851_981357488545014_8518427585088714381_n.jpg


----------



## superodalisque (Dec 30, 2014)

a lot of people won't agree with this one but eh, i'm used to that  

View attachment 1503896_899856933359857_1877292405658054458_n.jpg


----------



## BCHolly (Dec 30, 2014)

I love everything on this post x


----------

